# Which silicone lubricant to use, and where to get?



## xtenglong (Aug 5, 2008)

I hear from almost everyone nowadays to use silicone spray to lubricate cubes, but I have trouble deciding which one to get. The majority of people say to use the CRC Heavy Duty Silicone lubricant, but i hear from some people that it melts away the plastic a bit. I heard from a few to use the food grade silicone lubricant, but does that work as well? And what about teflon silicone lubricant?
I live in the New York City area, so there aren't any Walmarts close to where i live. I went to a few auto stores, but i couldn't find any lubricants beside liquid wrench =\.


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very good question. I can't get this special "CRC Heavy Duty Silicone" in Germany too.

What kind of lubricant recommend our German Cubers?


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2008)

vcube777 said:


> Very good question. I can't get this special "CRC Heavy Duty Silicone" in Germany too.
> 
> What kind of lubricant recommend our German Cubers?



"Silikon-Spray" from "Caramba". I think i got it at an "Obi" store. But i'm not sure. Kai and I are both in love with this lubricant .
That's how it looks like.


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 6, 2008)

thx tim, yes I know Caramba.
Das bekomm ich hier um die ecke, dann werd ich mal meinen YUGA damit schmieren. 
Grüße aus Freiburg


----------



## TimMc (Aug 6, 2008)

CRC 808 (3055) 

Tim.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anybody found the CRC stuff in the NYC area? Preferably around the Flushing/Bayside area. I have been looking around so many auto stores and hardware stores, and all i found was CRC braking cleaner stuff. If nobody knows of any places, i think i might have to order a can off the internet, but i'd rather not because i just spend 43 dollars on the new type a DIY white cube, along with a few tiles and stickers.

Btw, has anybody tried the food grade silicone and the EXTREME duty silicone from CRC? Been wondering if i should use those instead.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 6, 2008)

xtenglong said:


> Btw, has anybody tried the food grade silicone and the EXTREME duty silicone from CRC? Been wondering if i should use those instead.


A lot of people also use CRC Food Grade silicone for lubricating their cubes. I think it doesn't have acetone, which damages the cube a little bit. CRC Heavy Duty Silicone has acetone in it.

I haven't heard about EXTREME duty silicone though..


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 9, 2008)

Someone knows _Metaflux Metaflon 70-25_ or tested it before to lube the cube?
http://www.qtak.com/page.php?pg=pro_detail&cat_id=2&pro_id=43
It's silicone free lubricant with teflon. 

Should I test this type of lubricant with my cube?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 9, 2008)

jig a loo/walmart


----------



## Rama (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.griffon.nl/NL/nl1/view.do?UID=785d650ff44f636290695a
For the win! 
Silicone grease makes your cube slower... ask Erik. xD


----------



## Erik (Aug 9, 2008)

lol
that cube is actually back to ok now only a bit more smooth but not as loose as I would like it. I prefer the siliconspray from Griffon.


----------



## carbon131 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rama said:


> http://www.griffon.nl/NL/nl1/view.do?UID=785d650ff44f636290695a
> For the win!
> Silicone grease makes your cube slower... ask Erik. xD



no i used it on my zhanchi and i worked perfectly. mabye he over lubed it. and when you lube it twist/do a really fast solve then it should be ok.


----------



## Arti (Mar 12, 2014)

xtenglong said:


> I hear from almost everyone nowadays to use silicone spray to lubricate cubes, but I have trouble deciding which one to get. The majority of people say to use the CRC Heavy Duty Silicone lubricant, but i hear from some people that it melts away the plastic a bit. I heard from a few to use the food grade silicone lubricant, but does that work as well? And what about teflon silicone lubricant?
> I live in the New York City area, so there aren't any Walmarts close to where i live. I went to a few auto stores, but i couldn't find any lubricants beside liquid wrench =\.



There must be a hobby store somewhere in New York! Search for a store that has RC car parts or model trains in the window. Ask about "traxxas differential oil" or shock oil. 

Anyone know the perfect viscosity for differential oil?


----------



## Spencer B. (Sep 15, 2016)

I do *NOT *recommend using valve oil.


----------

